# how many?



## paulamy (Jan 10, 2009)

does any 1 know how many batteries you can charge from the altinator at the same time i charge two at the mo but wondered if 4 would over do the system and cause damage? thanx paul


----------



## Tony Lee (Jan 11, 2009)

The field windings of a car alternator are sized so that even at maximum excitation, the alternator can only put out its rated current - AND it should be able to keep this up indefinitely. This is to allow for charging the battery, running heater fans, doofdoof sound systems and 6 100w driving lights that every ****** hangs off his car. Of course the alternator can't possibly keep up with all this so the extra current is supplied by the battery, the voltage gradually drops and the battery gets flatter and flatter until it reaches the point when he drops the clutch at the lights to impress the bird standing on the corner, stalls the engine and is stuck half way across the intersection looking stupid.

I won't go into the pros and cons of hooking 4 batteries up in parallel - others will tell you it is a bad idea - but nothing bad should happen if you are driving normally without all the above ******-gear running.  The available current from the alternator will be shared between the engine, engine battery and leisure batteries and all will eventually get to a reasonable state of charge. 
Strong recommendation would be to install a split charging system so the engine batter must first get mostly charged before switching over to allow the leisure batteries to charge, When the engine is switched off, the link relay opens to prevent flattening the engine battery.




NB ****** -- [Brit, vulgar] Insulting terms of address for people who are stupid or irritating or ridiculous


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jan 12, 2009)

The downside can be that you really need to have all the batteries the same - condition and amp hour ratings, otherwise you end up with the potential to overcharge a battery and reduce its lifespan substantially.


----------



## gordon (Jan 12, 2009)

why not fit a second altenator i have a 24v truck and have fitted a second 
12v altenator to charge the 3 110amp leisure batteries.


----------



## Hirohito (Jan 12, 2009)

*Gordon's second alternator..*

Thanks Gordon marvellous but.......how do you do that ? Harry.


----------



## bigtrev8xl (Jan 13, 2009)

paulamy said:


> does any 1 know how many batteries you can charge from the altinator at the same time i charge two at the mo but wondered if 4 would over do the system and cause damage? thanx paul



Hi.
 My 85 amp alternator charges the starter battery, and 3 125 amp hr domestic batteries via a “Sterling battery to battery charger”

 Cheers Big Trev


----------



## Nosha (Jan 14, 2009)

Our Winnebago had two engine & two house batteries but you do need a good relay as it could get hot if you flatten the house batteries then it's going to have the alternator output going through it for an hour or more before they're charged up and the load starts to tail off.


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi, 
My Motorhome was fitted with 3 x batteries form new, engine battery and 2 x leisure(85amp/hr) batteries, all charged from the main alternator through a control unit, this determines what battery requires the charge. Apply's when running or on EHU. When wilding a Solar panel takes over the charge, never had any problems.

Happy Camping


----------



## ajs (Jan 20, 2009)

.

 on a slight tangent...

how long do *you* expect to run all your van house lights (interior) before your leisure battery(s) drain ... on average

 thanks

 regards
ajs


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi ajs,
sorry can't answer that for you, because like I said when not running or on EHU, the solar panel does the charging bit, but we don't scrimp on lighting, and Tv is on when required. We do go away for months on end, and never a problem. If your moving every day or every other day, the batteries soon charge up. 

Happy Camping


----------



## ajs (Jan 21, 2009)

Pioneer said:


> Hi ajs,
> sorry can't answer that for you, because like I said when not running or on EHU, the solar panel does the charging bit, but we don't scrimp on lighting, and Tv is on when required. We do go away for months on end, and never a problem. If your moving every day or every other day, the batteries soon charge up.
> 
> Happy Camping



 it's just that i have a suspicion that my leisure battery may be knakkered 
but i don't have testing facilities... and i'm not very experienced 
and my electrical technical mekkanical knowledge is less than zero

i'm getting about 1/2 an hour from it.. lights only.. having mains charged it for 24hrs and an alternator charge after a long run.

 in other words it lasts as long as it takes me to get the jenny running

 just need to know if this is the norm... or if i need to change it 

 regards
aj


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi ajs,
sounds to me like the battery is Knackered, or something is earthing out very badly. Take the battery off the system, charge it, then get it tested at a local garage/car spares centre. With just the lights being used it should last a couple of weeks at least. Good luck.

Happy Camping


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 21, 2009)

ajs said:


> it's just that i have a suspicion that my leisure battery may be knakkered
> but i don't have testing facilities... and i'm not very experienced
> and my electrical technical mekkanical knowledge is less than zero
> 
> ...



I must agree it does sound like your battery is knackered, however unless you do a simple charging test its difficult to be sure.

If you can get hold of a voltmeter just connect it across your leisure battery when the engine is running, it should read 14+ volts, if it does then its a faulty battery if not then you have a charge problem.

If you ever get over Evesham way PM me and I can always have a quick look.


----------



## ajs (Jan 21, 2009)

Geoff.W said:


> I must agree it does sound like your battery is knackered, however unless you do a simple charging test its difficult to be sure.
> 
> If you can get hold of a voltmeter just connect it across your leisure battery when the engine is running, it should read 14+ volts, if it does then its a faulty battery if not then you have a charge problem.
> 
> If you ever get over Evesham way PM me and I can always have a quick look.



 nothing is simple for me ..except me...  you have an e-mail woofwubleue

 regards
aj


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi ajs,
silly question, but I take it you have checked the fluid level in the battery?


----------



## ajs (Jan 22, 2009)

Pioneer said:


> Hi ajs,
> silly question, but I take it you have checked the fluid level in the battery?




.. fluid...... do they still have fluid in em 

i havn't looked at a battery for fluid levels since £$&% years ago 

oooahhh 

 anyhoo... its under the seat... can't get me head under there to see 

 regards 
aj


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi ajs,
it's not easy to get to a battery under a seat, but that's what you will have to do mate, to firstly make sure the plates inside the battery are covered. If not top up and re-charge, then re-test with a voltmeter. Does your van have an onboard charging unit? and is this working? Lots to check, but got to be done.
If you don't know how and travelling to North Wales anytime near future, let me know in the PM section, and maybe I can help you out. We live just outside Welshpool. Good luck.


Happy Camping


----------



## ajs (Jan 23, 2009)

.

 tis kkknakkered...thanks woofwubbleue fer testing it 

 regards
aj

apologies for steeling thread


----------



## flower3bird (Jan 24, 2009)

If you want to majorly increase the feed from your alternator to your leisure batteries then do take a look at the Sterling Battery to Battery.  see http://www.sterling-power.com/products-battbatt.htm

It boosts the feed and fast charges your leisure batteries.  Not expensive to buy but it does need special wiring in, which did cost us more than the device.  But so worthwhile.  Whenever the engine is running the batteries are charging, even if you aren't motoring.  Additionally you can get a management panel which tells you exactly how full/empty your batteries are.  This is worth having.  We are very heavy leccy users and this way we know what we have in the banks at any time. 

We have one fitted on each of our MHs.  The biggy also has solar for when we are stationary, but the little Adria relies totally on the B2B and it is perfect, as this van gets used lots.


----------



## ajs (Jan 24, 2009)

.

 I’m more concerned now about what battery to get...i.e the highest amphr that will fit in the space under the seat .. 

then find someone to fit it 

 regards
ajs

_ i'm a gas man.... elekkie for lights only_


----------



## Tony Lee (Jan 25, 2009)

Just make sure you replace the crook battery with the same type because the charger will have been set up to suit. If it is under your seat it is most likely to be either AGM or Gel (both sealed with no easily-removable caps to check water) and since these two have quite different charging requirements, the replacemeent needs to be the same


----------



## ajs (Jan 25, 2009)

.

 just been looking around the battery links


.... deepcycle , life cycle, all different outputs/inputs and dimentions.

hooooo.ahhh.... i need a lie down 

 regards
ajs

*i just need 1 that works*


----------



## fairways18 (Jan 25, 2009)

Have a look here aj.... a friend has just got one from them no probs..

http://www.tayna.co.uk/catalog/1252/0/Leisure-Batteries-Budget-Leisure-Batteries-page1.html

As with most things it pays to buy at the top end of the range...don't buy a cheap one just to save a few quid.......you'll only end up replacing it a lot sooner than you would a better quality one.


----------



## ajs (Jan 25, 2009)

fairways18 said:


> Have a look here aj.... a friend has just got one from them no probs..
> 
> http://www.tayna.co.uk/catalog/1252/0/Leisure-Batteries-Budget-Leisure-Batteries-page1.html
> 
> As with most things it pays to buy at the top end of the range...don't buy a cheap one just to save a few quid.......you'll only end up replacing it a lot sooner than you would a better quality one.



 what i need to do is get the one that's in..out.. then measure up to see how big a battery i can get in there...

has anyone got a spare spanner.... and a set of instructions 

egads 
ajs


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 25, 2009)

ajs said:


> what i need to do is get the one that's in..out.. then measure up to see how big a battery i can get in there...
> 
> has anyone got a spare spanner.... and a set of instructions
> 
> ...



Hi. If you go onto the link the second battery down 85AH will be a direct replacement for yours including the base holders to clamp it down. The others shown don't have the base clamps so an alternative method would have to be constructed to hold the battery.


----------



## ajs (Jan 26, 2009)

Geoff.W said:


> Hi. If you go onto the link the second battery down 85AH will be a direct replacement for yours including the base holders to clamp it down. The others shown don't have the base clamps so an alternative method would have to be constructed to hold the battery.




 OK woofwubleue.. i'll get one  _but really wanted summat bigger... i.e more amphrs _ 

 regards
ajs

* ps...vino.... are you a white or red man *


----------



## fairways18 (Jan 26, 2009)

ajs said:


> OK woofwubleue.. i'll get one  _but really wanted summat bigger... i.e more amphrs _
> 
> regards
> ajs
> ...





aj

If you wanted a bigger one.... get the old one out and measure it up... then you'll know what size you will be able to fit into the compartment....

Even you must be able to manage that....



p.s. ......Either....


----------

